# Star Trek 25th Anniversary - DOSbox Problems - Multiple Issues... HELP!



## JoshyGT (May 20, 2009)

I am operating a Windows Vista machine with current updates, USB mouse and standard sound card. I am not to tech savy but have some knowledge of basic DOS funtions and can get my way around a computer.

---

I recently purchased a vintage CD-ROM edition of "Star Trek - 25th Anniversary" and am just itching to play it. I know I need to use DOSbox and I have done all of the right steps found on several different forums but am still having problems. Here are the issues at hand:

1-Install: I can get it to the point where I am in the install process when it suddenly just freezes after I select the sound option. When I go into the install folder only half the files are there. Am I selecting the wrong options? I guide it to install to that folder (after all the proper mounting is done), select VGA and have tried it with all the different sound options only to get the same result. Options?

2-Mouse: This is the most frustrating of it all. The game requires a mouse to play properly and is not working. The game changes the mouse into a "hand" icon that you can use but will not move. I can freeze and unfreeze (alt-F10) the mouse and I see a black cursor but it doesn't give me control of the hand. I have a USB mouse, is that the problem? If so I am screwed because I do not have classic mouse ports. 

3-Sound: I am only getting the basic sound you would get from a computer without speakers, what is the problem here?

---

Thank you so much for all your help!


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Try running the game and or installer as administrator and in compatibilty mode for xp sp2


----------



## JoshyGT (May 20, 2009)

5NIPER_WOLF said:


> Try running the game and or installer as administrator and in compatibilty mode for xp sp2


How do I get in Administrator mode? I bought the computer and am the only user but sometimes I even get something that says I need to be the Administrator to do it...?

Where is the compatibility mode for XP? How do I do that?

Sorry for the all the questions...


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Right click and it should give an option to run as adminstrator and to run in compatibility mode, right click, go to properties and click the Compatiblity tab and there will be a little box that you can choose and operating system, pick XP Sp2.


----------



## JoshyGT (May 20, 2009)

5NIPER_WOLF said:


> Right click and it should give an option to run as adminstrator and to run in compatibility mode, right click, go to properties and click the Compatiblity tab and there will be a little box that you can choose and operating system, pick XP Sp2.


So am I right clicking on the install file on the CD-ROM or on DOSbox? If on the CD-ROM, can XP install a DOS-based game?


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

I'm not sure what to run as administrator, I think the Dosbox, I never used it so I'm not sure, any .exe file that runs the game is what you need to run as admin. XP should run DOS games, I have the same game and I run it in XP just fine.


----------



## JoshyGT (May 20, 2009)

Ok, I got it to work properly but have encountered new problems. They are in bold at the bottom of this step-by-step guide.

---

Here is how to get "Star Trek: 25th Anniversary" to play on your Windows Vista machine.

_NOTE: Do not type the quotations when following these instructions._

1) Ignore DOSbox after download and insert the Star Trek CD-ROM.
2) Copy all files from the CD to the designated folder in your C:\ that you will later "mount" via DOSbox. Mine was "DOSgames". (in Vista, just copy and paste or drag and drop the files)
3) In the "TREKCD" folder, right click on the "setup" and "startrek.exe" files and change the compatability mode to "Windows XP - Service Pack 2". (tip per 5NIPER_WOLF)
4) Right click on DOSbox and select "Run As Administrator". (tip per 5NIPER_WOLF)
5) At the Z:\ prompt in DOSbox, type: "MOUNT C C:\DOSgames" (this will properly mount that folder as a "drive" that you can play or install things from.)

_NOTE: Do NOT run the install at this point._

6) Type "C:" at the command prompt (CMD)
7) Type "cd TRECKCD", it will change the CMD to read: "C:\TREKCD>"

_NOTE: Now you have properly refrenced where the playable game files are - the TREKCD folder. _

8) Type "startrek" at the new CMD.
9) PLAY! :wave:

_NOTE: This process solves the mouse issue, sound/music issue and the gameplay issues such as saving and so fourth._

_NOTE: You will need to repeat the processes from step 4 on each time you play the game after exiting DOSbox. It is a 60-second process if you are quick._

---

*NEW ISSUE: After beating the second mission the screen fades to black for music between missions and never returns - it stays dark and the music goes away. What do you think is happening here?* :sigh:


----------



## donny_ted_420 (May 17, 2009)

JoshyGT said:


> Ok, I got it to work properly but have encountered new problems. They are in bold at the bottom of this step-by-step guide.
> 
> ---
> 
> ...


I tried using DOSbox on Vista and for some reason never could get it to work right. Either the mouse wouldn't work or the framerates would be off the wall. So I took vista out and put in XP and tried it and Dosbox works like a champ. I even had download DOS usb mouse drivers to get it to work. But if you ask me, running DOSbox on xp is alot easier to setup then on vista.


----------



## JoshyGT (May 20, 2009)

donny_ted_420 said:


> I tried using DOSbox on Vista and for some reason never could get it to work right. Either the mouse wouldn't work or the framerates would be off the wall. So I took vista out and put in XP and tried it and Dosbox works like a champ. I even had download DOS usb mouse drivers to get it to work. But if you ask me, running DOSbox on xp is alot easier to setup then on vista.


That is why I had to run the program with the XP compatability and in Administrator mode. I still have a slight framerate problem but it is barable.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

I don't suppose the game has a Vsync and Framerate limiter option within the game?


----------



## JoshyGT (May 20, 2009)

5NIPER_WOLF said:


> I don't suppose the game has a Vsync and Framerate limiter option within the game?


No. Framerate can be controlled in DOSbox though...


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

If you want to fix the framerate problem, you can try downloading Cheat Eninge www.cheatengine.org and using the built in speed engine to speed up or slowdown the DOSbox or the game (also good for cheating!)


----------



## JoshyGT (May 20, 2009)

JoshyGT said:


> *NEW ISSUE: After beating the second mission the screen fades to black for music between missions and never returns - it stays dark and the music goes away. What do you think is happening here?* :sigh:



Good news! Adjusting the framerate in DOSbox helps and I haven't necessarly figured out the issue with the game messing up after issue two but it does it intermittenly. The next day I played through perfectly until about mission 6 and pixal colors started messing up so I let it "cool off" for a few hours and came back to it be perfectly fine.

I wonder why that is but oh well, it is working great!


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

could be your video card is overheating, download Speed Fan from my sig and post your temps


----------



## JoshyGT (May 20, 2009)

If I m reading it right, it says "GPU: 68C" at normal, not running anything...


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

68 at idle is kind of high, you should post your temps when running the game for about 15 minutes, and consider buying a cooler...


----------

